# Can anyone help with an old Profile amp? Pics and guts inside



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone knew what wire is what coming off the molex plug on an old Profile AMP121? I grabbed this amp for $10 and the plug was destroyed so I took it off and I'm going to hardwire it. I'm assuming the orange wire turns it on but I'm clueless as to which pair is left and right and which is positive and negative.

Also, does anyone have any information about this amp? Specs like power output and what kind of impedance I can throw at it. 

Thanks in advance guys


----------

